# 20 Meter Match Light



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not going to lie and say that this was my first attempt and I'm not going to claim to be a great long-distance shooter but I at least have this one glorious moment on video 

Distance shooting has always been my Achilles heel and I set up the match to try and narrow my focus down a bit. I'm also using my new draw-past-anchor longer draw.

Good times!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice shooting!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW cool shooting thanks !
Cheers


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome shooting my friend...Too small of a target for me too see...I need a soda can...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaa! Wow! That shot would probably take me all summer!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

20 meters. Niiiice!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

20m! :blink:  :shocked:

NICE SHOT!!!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great shooting.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That was awesome!!!!! Way to go!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

DANG!!! U be ready Bud!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going MJ you just raised the bar!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

English fails me. All I can say is

" la coordinación ojo-mano es supremo "


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot! Glad to see some steel in that pouch


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great shooting M.J. !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice shot! Glad to see some steel in that pouch


It was lead (000 buckshot) but thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shot, MJ! If that was my video, I would send a copy to everyone I know!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ....welcome back to the world of round ammo!! Amazing shooting...so many were right there.

I bet it felt good to get the SPS back in your hand again.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Lovely shot, MJ! If that was my video, I would send a copy to everyone I know!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


If I was wearing bib overalls I would have hit it on the first shot :lol:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

20 meter match light is pretty amazing no matter how you look at it. Nice shot man.
SF


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

impressive, inspiring..an outright cool as #%@@ :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantastic shot! The way you match lighter's, card cutters, gnat shooters are shooting it is going to be a very interesting year at the annual shootout.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Great shot sir!


----------

